
Iowa Caucus chaos likely to set back mobile voting - rbanffy
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3519217/iowa-caucus-chaos-likely-to-set-back-mobile-voting.html
======
vikramkr
Let's not confuse a caucus with anything resembling a democratic free
election. Public Vote, time-consuming, low accessibility and so on and so on.
Secret ballots with a paper trail are still the best way to do things.

